# Bitty Baby's New Sweater and Bonnet



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

Knit with Bernat's Baby Jacquards Rosebud.
The pattern is not quite ready to "go public" but I'm working on it.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely work.
I thought - there's that yarn I keep wanting to buy!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Love the outfit. Please let me know when your pattern is ready. I'd be happy to purchase the pattern


----------



## gnendeljudith (Aug 8, 2011)

hi magnificent work beautiful colors would you be interested in selling i hope yes and how much would the cost be how about for an american girl doll waiting for a reply thankin you in advance judith my email is [email protected]


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

weisense said:


> Knit with Bernat's Baby Jacquards Rosebud.
> The pattern is not quite ready to "go public" but I'm working on it.


Thats gorgeous!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

REALLY sweet outfit! I especially like the knitted picot hem at the bottom of the sweater. Wonderful work.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful, the colurs and the yarn are lovely


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

So cute! Beautiful work, you matched the stripes very evenly. Well done!


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

Would love the pattern also when you are ready.
I also love the wool we can't get that in Australia 
[email protected]


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

lovely...and thx for name of yarn,i have been wanting to get that,it;s beautiful


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

OOOOHHHH, it is just adorable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd love to have that pattern!


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just beautiful would love pattern


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

It's so beautiful, I love it!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

How cute is that! I love it. It turned out lovely!


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

georgous!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

I too would purchase the pattern when it's ready.


----------



## irisbel (Oct 12, 2011)

Love that outfit. Pattern please?


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Love it! Its gorgeous. I keep wanting to try that yarn too. I have several projects going right now, but maybe in the near future. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so adorable i just love it!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice work and so pretty. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

I would love to knit that for my grandaughter's bitty baby. I've been looking all over the Internet for patterns and they just aren't out there. The pattern is lovely and I already have the yarn. Please share when you are ready. Thank you


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

This is not only beautiful but precious..


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow. The patterning is nice to look at and the colours lovely.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Topsy said:


> I too would purchase the pattern when it's ready.


me too.


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

That is just too cute. What a nice set for a little girl's doll. Love it.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Absolutely precious. I just love it.


----------



## Mema412 (May 10, 2011)

This is really nice. My granddaughters have so many Bitty Babies I don't think I could make one for each of them but one might be nice. Great job.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Very pretty.Please add me to the list when you have the pattern ready.


----------



## flavin (Jul 10, 2011)

I would also like the pattern when it becomes available.
Thank you


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Very pretty. I've long admired this yarn and look forward to making your precious sweater when then pattern is to your liking. Please put me on the "will buy" list.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Love it! Wouldn't mind having the pattern too. Let us know when it is available.


----------



## judy nossaman (May 4, 2011)

LOVE IT! My granddaughter would be thrilled for her baby to have this. Please let me know when I may purchase the pattern. THANK YOU!
JN


----------



## Shargeo (Feb 22, 2011)

Beautiful! My grandaughter has a bitty Baby and would love for me to knit that. Can't wait for you to come out with the instructions. I like the seed stitch for buttons and the pinks. A perfect gift. thanks for showing us.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's so precious. Your knitting is superb. Love the patterns too.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful design, let us know when the pattern is ready to go public. It is so pretty, you are so creative, can't decide what I like best the sweater or the hat, but I guess I'm not supposed to because you will have a pattern to both. Thanks again.
[email protected]


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful design, let us know when the pattern is ready to go public. It is so pretty, you are so creative, can't decide what I like best the sweater or the hat, but I guess I'm not supposed to because you will have a pattern to both. Thanks again.
[email protected]


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

isn't that the most gorgeous wool. i have been knitting with it and am amazed at the 'self' patterns that evolve. love it.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh that is just beautiful. I don't think any of the outfits on the big sites are any better. I especially love the bonnet I would love to try the pattern.


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

so sweet


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is so beautiful, I would love that pattern. 
[email protected]' Great job.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## knit one crochet too (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh, that is so adorable!!!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

That is so cute. I have that same yarn but I haven't used it yet. I have just one question. How do you get the yarn to make the pattern just in the places you want it to be? Do you have to cut some of the yarn. Because all patterns have different amount of stitches to cast on is why I am asking. That is why I haven't used my skein yet.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

very pretty I would also like the pattern when you have it ready [email protected]


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Simply beautiful, will look forward for the pattern.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

How sweet.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Very very sweet!!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What an adorable outfit and I love the way the yarn knits up! Would also love the pattern is it for the 5" doll? I also have that yarn in a few of there different colours.


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

LindaM said:


> That is so cute. I have that same yarn but I haven't used it yet. I have just one question. How do you get the yarn to make the pattern just in the places you want it to be? Do you have to cut some of the yarn. Because all patterns have different amount of stitches to cast on is why I am asking. That is why I haven't used my skein yet.


Yes, if you want everything on a baby sweater to match you will need to cut some of your yarn.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Would love the pattern. I am very curious about that yarn and this would be a good way for me to see how it works. It is adorable.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Its gorgeous.


----------



## dvanausdall (Oct 7, 2011)

This is so cute! I would love the pattern when it is available.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

How cute is that. Lovely work. :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Lovely! I too would love to have the pattern when you have it ready!


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

I would love to be on the pattern list. Thanks, Mary


----------



## catria (Nov 8, 2011)

What a beautiful set.


----------



## catria (Nov 8, 2011)

What a beautiful set.Hope you have the pattern out soon,I would love to have one. Very nice work.


----------



## twfancy (Feb 14, 2011)

Kathleen's daughter said:


> Lovely work.
> I thought - there's that yarn I keep wanting to buy!


Me too! Great pattern! Will be watching for it! Just perfect!


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

just adorable


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

I just love the pattern, this would be perfect for my dolls I donate to auction at our school. Please let me know when you get a pattern printed up.


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

Will be watching for the pattern release....don't tease us too long....teehee...


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Just beautiful!! You do such beautiful work.


----------



## 28179 (Jul 15, 2011)

I love the sweater set. Would love to make it for my granddaughters. Please share when you have finished it. Thanks.


----------



## Donna Zeches (Mar 19, 2011)

I would also like very much to have the pattern. Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## Donna Zeches (Mar 19, 2011)

I would also like very much to have the pattern. Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd love to be on the pattern list as well. Thanks for your generosity. 
[email protected]


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Dying for this pattern and yarn. [email protected]
Great job; so sweet !


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

I would also. It's darling.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

molly'smum said:


> Would love the pattern also when you are ready.
> I also love the wool we can't get that in Australia
> [email protected]


I found some yarn the closest I could get to that used in the dolls outfit. I got it from Big W in Colonnades at Noarlunga, a southern Adelaide suburb.

It is by Carnival and called Effects Fair Isle, pictured below:


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

janie48 said:


> I just love the pattern, this would be perfect for my dolls I donate to auction at our school. Please let me know when you get a pattern printed up.


What a lovely idea, donating the dolls to the school auction. Very thoughtful. I hadn't thought of that. It will be something different to bid for. Hope you raise a lot of funds for your school.


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

AWW it is just beautiful - I would love the pattern when it is available please? I am just about to start some dollies clothese for my firiend's little girl, can't wait to get going!!


----------



## 28179 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ooops! Forgot to give you my email. Please share. Email is: [email protected] Thanks - cathy


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful would love to have the pattern.E-mail address
[email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Really pretty!


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

We sell all kinds of things at our school auction:

from yard tools, gravel, basketballs (used) several used school items and many, many cherished hand made gifts. I try todo a doll each year, they go far $5 on up, but it beats having kids going door to door selling things you dont want or need. 
Wish me luck with this Spring Auction for our school, it will be a Bitty Baby that I rescued, cleaned up and dressed, with a small wardrobe.


----------



## karen16v4 (Oct 11, 2011)

hi i love this please can i have the pattern as well also i am looking at doing a cardi in this wool for my new niece, is this in one piece
thanks


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

LindaM said:


> That is so cute. I have that same yarn but I haven't used it yet. I have just one question. How do you get the yarn to make the pattern just in the places you want it to be? Do you have to cut some of the yarn. Because all patterns have different amount of stitches to cast on is why I am asking. That is why I haven't used my skein yet.


Yes you have to cut the yarn.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Just beautiful and the pattern of the yarn came out right in all the right places.


----------



## lgeldy (Dec 16, 2015)

I am very interested in this pattern. Please let me know when it is available, please.


----------

